# Ergo Dankung for flat rubber lovers



## T22T (Jun 20, 2014)

I got this present yesterday from a friend :



















Top quality made . Fantastic grip feel due to ergo shape, rubbery material on the forks and some soft suede kind of wrapping on the handle part.

The blue flat rubber that comes with the SS is OK for target shooting, my roll cutter needs blade replacement so I could not put some TBG for now, but looks like double TBG should fit fine in the grove too ...

And yes the top of fork arms is 2 cm wide and inner gap between fork arms is 4.5cm.

Anyone who prefers flat rubber would love this shooter - compact, elegant but strong in top Dankung quality!

Have a nice day !


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have one..excellent shooter..I use tbg single band cut 18mm wide x 9" long....using 5/16" steel...Has some great zip

May your ammo Fly Straight~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Onyx (Dec 10, 2010)

Dankung is evidently responding to a growing demand for this kind of attachment.

The OTT Ergo is particularly comfortable shooter for medium-sized Western hands, ideal for TBG or .030 latex bands.
I had given up on OTT flat band shooting (can't tolerate hand slaps). After tnree weeks of practice with this catty and it's also recently released companion, the Angry Owl, I have to "qualify" that aversion to OTT. No hand slaps on these (for me that is).

Top (or close to the top) slots work very well. You will quickly get the hang of it and maybe adopt a new style.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I also got one but haven't had a chance to try it out yet.

IMO, the band-set that came with it is crap. The bands are not even cut straight and the pouch is very stiff.. The shooter itself looks good and I love the velour bag that came with it.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

i have coming in the mail im rebanding it with .030 latex or golds green wally store


----------

